
Command Line Network Diagnostic Tool – v0.2.0 New Feature: Packet Analyzer - mehrdadrad
https://github.com/mehrdadrad/mylg
======
mehrdadrad
Command line Network Diagnostic Tool

myLG, my looking glass is software utility which combines the functions of the
different network probes in one network diagnostic tool.

Features:

Popular looking glasses (ping/trace/bgp) like Telia, Level3 More than 200
countries DNS Lookup information Local fast ping and trace Packet analyzer -
TCP/IP and other packets Local HTTP/HTTPS ping (GET, POST, HEAD) RIPE
information (ASN, IP/CIDR) PeeringDB information Port scanning fast Web
dashboard Support vi and emacs mode, almost all basic features CLI auto
complete and history features

[http://mylg.io](http://mylg.io)

[https://www.facebook.com/mylg.io/](https://www.facebook.com/mylg.io/)

